# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Hud.Debug convenience method

## JarJarD3

Hi KJ, while you are doing changes is it too much to ask you to add following convenience method to IController interface.



```
void Debug(string format, params object[] args);
```

This would be really helpful as we (plugin authors) don't need to call string.Format all the time while debugging.

----------

